# 4 month old has a fever, how much tylenol to give?



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Well DD has a fever of about 100. I know its not good for babies so young to have fevers, so I am probably going to give her infant tylenol drops. Can anyone tell me if this page shows the right dosage? She is 4 months and 14 pounds. It says to give .8 mL in the dropper. I have asked the pediatrician but she could not find the sheet with the dosages for different medications. Also wondering, how often should I give it? My son never had fevers or colds when he was so little







Anyway I appreciate any advice..

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t089101.asp

Jen


----------



## waterjen (Jan 8, 2008)

if my baby had a fever of 100 I wouldn't give him anything besides lots of hugs and breastmilk. It isn't close to being high enough to cause any problems and bringing the fever down may actually interfere with the body's ability to fight illness. Do you have the ook by Dr. Linda Palmer "Baby Matters: What your doctor may not tell you about caring for your baby?"


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

I have always found the best way to find out dosage info is to call your pharmacist!

With previous poster though, a fever is beneficial, the body needs to crank up the heat to battle the germs! I only give fever reducer if babe is in obvious distress or if it is over 102 when they are little.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I know that fevers are good for fighting off infection, but I have always heard that with small babies you shouldnt let it get very high, like over what it is now...


----------



## anyalily (Oct 23, 2008)

I think they told me that for her first month or two we should call the DR is it got over 101, but I think at 4 months I would just cuddle and nurse. If she was inconsolable, I would call Dr and then give her the tiniest dosage.

We only gave DD for her first (and - i think - LAST!) set of shots and it was a tiny amount. She was only 2 mo then. I would call the pharmacist if you really want to give it.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.vran.org/news-art/articles/fear-of-fever.htm

Quote:

"What I read in this study twenty years ago confirmed what I experienced in my own practice, that the children who produced higher fevers and strong rashes, and good discharges of mucous and pus, were healthier and more robust and had stronger immune systems than the children who produced a low intensity of these symptoms.

Quote:

"Only in the case of heatstroke, poisoning, or other externally caused fevers is this bodily mechanism overwhelmed and inoperative."


----------



## waterjen (Jan 8, 2008)

from above mentioned book in my pp:
Fever should not be routinely reduced; in fact, it has been shown that in most infections illness and death increase when fevers are reduced. Many even believe that recovery from infection is swifter when a fever is raised with warm baths, warm fluids, covering warmly, or raising the house temperature.
Fevers are dangerously high however somewhere beyond 103 degrees, at which pt. reduction through medication or a cool bath should be considered to prevent possible brain damage (thought to occur at around 106 degrees in children, possibly 104 in adults). A child under 3 mo age with high fever must be medically examined. By blocking certain elements of the immune system, common fever-reducing drugs such as aspirin and ibuprofen interfere with disease fighting and healing as well.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

It does not say it on his website but my Dr Sears Baby Book says that a fever has to get to around 107 before it causes damage in children.


----------



## tabasco (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the PPs that I wouldn't rush to medicate a temperature of 100. (Technically, it's not even a fever until 100.4.)

I have to say that it is really bizarre that your pediatrician couldn't calculate the dosage for your DD off the top of her head. Seriously! The dosage for Tylenol is 15 mg/kg, and I am quite surprised that she doesn't have the concentrations of both infants' and children's Tylenol memorized.

0.8 mL is slightly less than what you could be giving for your DD's weight for the infant drops, but not enough to make a difference, especially given the imprecision of the dropper that comes with it.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabasco* 
I agree with the PPs that I wouldn't rush to medicate a temperature of 100. (Technically, it's not even a fever until 100.4.)

I *have to say that it is really bizarre that your pediatrician couldn't calculate the dosage for your DD off the top of her head. Seriously! The dosage for Tylenol is 15 mg/kg,* and I am quite surprised that she doesn't have the concentrations of both infants' and children's Tylenol memorized.

0.8 mL is slightly less than what you could be giving for your DD's weight for the infant drops, but not enough to make a difference, especially given the imprecision of the dropper that comes with it.

As an ER nurse, I found this odd, as well.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

The thing with small babies and fevers is, _the fever_ is not a threat or dangerous _itself_, but a high fever in a small baby can _signal_ a really dangerous infection.
But even in a newborn, the fever _itself_ isn't dangerous. It's just that it can mean that your baby has a bad bacterial infection that requires medical attention.

So, really, to "be on the safe side", it's better not to treat the fever so you can use the "highness" of the fever to tell you if you need to go to the ER.
(in older kids, high fevers don't really "mean" anything, but in newborns, it can be a sign of bacteremia, a bacterial infection in the blood).


----------



## lirpasirhc (Oct 26, 2007)

i didn't look for the link, but wasn't there just a study link on the boards a few weeks ago about kids who were given Tylenol even a few times during their first year of life being much more likely to die of SIDS?

on a personal note, my dh saw a child die of liver failure as a reaction to a normal dose of Tylenol.







even the most common drugs have side effects and should be used sparingly.

i personally agree that w/ the PPs that i wouldn't medicate for a fever of 100. because i think that sleep is an important part of the healing process, i would consider a partial dose of Tylenol at 102 if the baby was too uncomfortable to sleep and natural remedies hadn't worked.


----------



## Ecologystudent (May 8, 2008)

Not a mother, but I was just reading an article by a doctor that said the fear was for babies 3 months and younger. From what I understand, it sounds like your baby is fine.

Here's the link:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/18/he...r=1&ref=health


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice! After sitting for awhile, her temp was around 100 but then I took it when I was changing her a little while later and it was around 98, so it doesnt seem like its too much of a fever.. and she is eating and sleeping fine, so I guess she doesnt need the Tylenol for now.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
The thing with small babies and fevers is, _the fever_ is not a threat or dangerous _itself_, but a high fever in a small baby can _signal_ a really dangerous infection.
But even in a newborn, the fever _itself_ isn't dangerous. It's just that it can mean that your baby has a bad bacterial infection that requires medical attention.

So, really, to "be on the safe side", it's better not to treat the fever so you can use the "highness" of the fever to tell you if you need to go to the ER.
(in older kids, high fevers don't really "mean" anything, but in newborns, it can be a sign of bacteremia, a bacterial infection in the blood).









:

As usual, mamakay has already explained what I was going to say and made it make much more sense than I would have









-Angela


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangaroomum25* 
http://www.vran.org/news-art/articles/fear-of-fever.htm

I read that article a few weeks ago.....FASCINATING! And well worth the time.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangaroomum25* 
http://www.vran.org/news-art/articles/fear-of-fever.htm

Very interesting link...thank you!


----------

